# SCD - Supporting Children with Diabetes



## Adrienne (Dec 17, 2011)

Hiya

If you have a child with diabetes and you need help with things then have a look at this charity :

www.scd.uk.com

I have met the lady who started this up at the beginning of this year. She is a lovely, wonderful lady with her heart in the right place. They have helped a few families now and now have charity status. 

They started out being able to help only families under one hospital but as they now have charitable status they can help anyone under any hospital. You do have to qualify but take a look.

If you want to fund raise you can do that as well. Keep an eye out for any events you may want to attend. 

Thanks


----------



## MeanMom (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Adrienne

(and thanks for all your hard work on the new 'stickies' )


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks adrienne i just had a look


----------

